# Sumo Power - Pro GTR update & pix



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi,

Just uploaded some pictures of our newest demo car which we are building at Sumo right now, should be ready around June we think.

None of this road legal stuff hype, a real drag car built to run 7's but still maintaining is GTR basics, ie chassis, 4WD etc, its not tubbed etc, running on petrol too.

The rear end during pre-assy. Note the parachute mounting plate and fuel cell, also visible are some of the cage bits and bobs.










This is what an HKS airshifter box looks like to those who have never seen one, it has the drag transfer case bolted on already though, it doesnt come with that from HKS, also shown in the background, although not very well is the modified front subframe.










Who needs a gearstick?  - The gearstick hole covered up and a clutch/box inspection hatch installed for the airshifter gubbins etc.










More pictures will be on our website shortly, I have more pictures of course but I am having to wait just a little longer until we install some parts on the car as I wish to keep some things covered up at this point so I will take some more when I can for those who may be interested.

Once again the build of a new car and especially one to this extreme is teaching us all kinds of new things which is why we are doing it, its really fun but working evenings and weekends is taking its toll!

Enjoy.

Andy
www.sumopower.com - ' Project Thor '.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Wow, that looks fantastic Andy.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

I can't wait to see it run.    

Glen has been telling me your even getting you lil mits dirty on this project.
I didn't know you knew one end of a spanner from the other!!!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Very impressive, infact awesome....:smokin: 

I'm glad you're keeping the chassis and not been tempted to space-frame it.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

:smokin: :smokin: Speechless dude :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

i have no doubt that you will get into the sevens and bring the uk drag race scene forward again looks amazing see you soon Graham


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Well done Andy  Looking fwd to see it run, Keep up the good work.

Best regards Alan


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

Cheers 



> Glen has been telling me your even getting you lil mits dirty on this project.
> I didn't know you knew one end of a spanner from the other!!!


Funny, I heard a rumour going round that we dont do any of our own work and its all farmed-out, what a laugh, obviously a rumour started by someone that knows us best, I wonder who  .

All work is done by me, Rob and Matt, apart from some jobs which we cant do - we dont physically build & map engines and we dont weld cages, everything else is done in house. Every job is a massive acheivement for us. 



> I'm glad you're keeping the chassis and not been tempted to space-frame it.


I love GTR's, whats the point in doing that is my opinion, if we went down that route I would like to make a Pro Mod GTR but its not a Skyline then, I like Skylines to be Skylines. Plus the fact the record we want to beat and the acheivement we wish to reach is that based upon the HKS GTR, running a chassis, 4WD and petrol. I want whatever result we get to have comparison to what has gone before, not ' yeah but its not this or that... ' 



> Speechless dude


Me too, it looks cool in the workshop now we are starting to assemble bits, just like Christmas 



> i have no doubt that you will get into the sevens and bring the uk drag race scene forward again


Cheers G, we are going to try hard and see what happens, I am not bragging about anything until we have achieved something real, I cant wait to see what it will do out of the box 



> Well done Andy Looking fwd to see it run, Keep up the good work.


Fanks Alan


----------



## Shunky (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks cool Andy - you gonna bring it north of the border when it's finished? lol


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Absolutely Stunning m8 - thanks for sharing pics etc 

Best of luck with breaking some more records  

Rog


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow  

Roll on June, this season is certainly going to be interesting :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks very good Andy...

Fair play :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Living the dream :smokin: Well done so far 

Keep the pics coming


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> I love GTR's, whats the point in doing that is my opinion, if we went down that route I would like to make a Pro Mod GTR but its not a Skyline then, I like Skylines to be Skylines. Plus the fact the record we want to beat and the acheivement we wish to reach is that based upon the HKS GTR, running a chassis, 4WD and petrol. I want whatever result we get to have comparison to what has gone before, not ' yeah but its not this or that... '


There will still be people bitching about how you are cheating for some reason (non stock fuel tank for example), but screw them, and good luck. 

Can't wait to see another serious 1/4 mile contender in action........and its a 33 the best kind of Skyline:smokin:


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> Me too, it looks cool in the workshop now we are starting to assemble bits, just like Christmas



So Slade were right with their Christmas hit ... it does happen every day, well almost for those of us outside your workshop !!!


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks a stunning creation, congrats Any clues on what power you hope to be running with?:smokin:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Car looks awesome mate cant wait to see it go down the strip.

All the best with the rest of the build.

Tony


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> Car looks awesome mate cant wait to see it go down the strip.
> 
> All the best with the rest of the build.
> 
> Tony


Ditto. Only with Renton at the bottom rather than Tony


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

looks crazy i want to see that car on the drag strip when is it going to be ready good luck it looks like a monster


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Looking good so far. Still on schedule?

Any more pictures?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking good Andy!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

Hi,

Cheers again.

Answers to questions  .....



> you gonna bring it north of the border when it's finished?


Yep, it will go everywhere.



> There will still be people bitching about how you are cheating for some reason (non stock fuel tank for example), but screw them, and good luck.


Thats why we are being clear from the start, this is not a road car nor will it be palmed off as one just as I could get an mot on it. We will not compete against road cars in any shoot-outs either, it wont compete in the Pod Pro shoot-out for instance as that would be unfair. The only cars we will run against are those designed for drag. Cars which resemble something like my R34 are not the competition. Cars which are either in the worlds top 10 or indeed have been stripped beyond what is realistically classed as a road car are the targets, if they have an mot or not. 



> Any clues on what power you hope to be running with?


We will start with 800 and end up with over 1200, you can read about this in J-Tuner's projects section for more info. 




> Still on schedule? Any more pictures?


Yes, we hope to have it finished by June but we have alot to do. The pictures seen are from about 5 weeks ago. I have many more pictures but I dont want to post them yet as there are some things I dont want to been seen at this stage of the build. As soon as I can post more, I will. 

What I can tell you is that I know what HKS's car weighs ( as I weighed it ) and we will be running approximately 2 X SteveN's body mass lighter than that 

Andy


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> What I can tell you is that I know what HKS's car weighs ( as I weighed it ) and we will be running approximately 2 X SteveN's body mass lighter than that


ROFL


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> What I can tell you is that I know what HKS's car weighs ( as I weighed it ) and we will be running approximately 2 X SteveN's body mass lighter than that
> 
> Andy


Where did you find 500Kg's to strip out?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

Sorry, thinking about it.... 1 X SteveN's body mass OR half of ZX Spectrums 

lol.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

15.5stone, wow, thats a light car, in the 6's easy


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

2006 is gonna be an insane year for the Skyline 1/4 mile scene. Definetly glad to be on board at this time in the GTR's development.

have you chosen a colour for it yet? Anything but Pink please 

mook


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*wait up.........*

Hang on Steve, what about your other leg?lol ;-)


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks a world apart from when it was covered up in your workshop. Good luck with it Andy:smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Andy you can and should brag !! I would if I were in such a position !! Hey, only kiddin, will be good to see it run and looking forward to it very much.

Keep up the great work


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very interesteing stuff, Andy. Thanx for sharing the experience. Definitely looking forward to seeing some of the results.

Cya O!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Stones*



SteveN said:


> 15.5stone, wow, thats a light car, in the 6's easy


Sorry I was going on you weighing 24 stone.

I guess if we put you AND Glen in the boot, it would weigh the same as HKS, Glen's only little....

I could install a harness system in the boot and do experience rides up the strip, just like the trips into space, you can sit in the back and cuddle the fuel tank, lol.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Sorry I was going on you weighing 24 stone.
> 
> I guess if we put you AND Glen in the boot, it would weigh the same as HKS, Glen's only little....
> 
> I could install a harness system in the boot and do experience rides up the strip, just like the trips into space, you can sit in the back and cuddle the fuel tank, lol.


pmsl


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice!. How secret is it??
Would i be able to see it on Sat, as i will be dropping in 
Pierre


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Will it run at elvington at totb??


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> Will it run at elvington at totb??



No Barrie that is for road legal cars!!!!

As Andy has pointed out all the way this car is a DRAG car..

Have a read Barrie. Of all the post...


Mick


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> None of this road legal stuff hype, a real drag car built to run 7's but still maintaining is GTR basics, ie chassis, 4WD etc, its not tubbed etc, running on petrol too.


What what? An out and out drag car that calls itself a drag car  Now that I respect 

Andy, that link doesnt work so well in firefox. Text and images overlap each other.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Fair play to you Andy for picking out the toughest times/cars to beat  .

Your stance kind of makes me wonder where things will go to over the next 18 - 24 months  

With the likely changes in the regs expected next year & the fact that 
everyone is looking to up their game I just wonder if we will end up with what will basically amount to "A worldwide non road spec super league" .

Personally I think that having a worldwide challenge series States/Europe/Far east etc might just be the thing to take it all forward to the next level  .

Whilst the Uk will still pull in decent crowds for the "production cars events" getting a series based on mega spec cars ie/ Norris evo, yours, HKS car etc etc etc might be the way to go - be interesting thats for sure.

Good luck with it & be great to see it in the 7's although reckon you will need to lose the petrol & try a mix to get there.

John


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

looking good matewill have to pop up at some point did you get my text 


lee


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Another update*

For those interested.

Still no more pictures however we are making some serious progress building it up. The rear end is now complete and the steering and rack is installed as well as the front subframe and associated assemblies.

The whole chassis had been primed and painted prior to any parts going back on apart from the exterior as we are still negotiating some sponsorship for the car that will help pay some bills later this year for the car once its running which will ultimately determine what colour it will be, without any sponsorship/ or our choice - I am painting it pink.  So just about everyone except me is preying we have a reason to paint it a normal-ish colour, lol.

I had a refreshed memory look at the box of assorted bits and bobs which came with the airshift gearbox, some of the parts...I have no idea where they go, its like a bake-bean jigsaw puzzle - with no instructions.

I am currently short of some frustrating items, I need the square nuts that are captive in the front suspension turrets, they hold the pivot bolts for the front suspension arms, if anyone has broken a car and has them, I would appreciate them as I cant find our foro love nor money. doh.

I am in Japan next week and hope to get back to HKS in the drag dept to get some questions hopefully answered about the build up of the gear box that may save us some head-scratching time at least.

Keep em peeled. The next pictures and info will be direct on our website in the relevant section. www.sumopower.com

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Pink


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

nice


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

can we see sum vid of R33 drag car pls ?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

Steve,

I dont have any vids as its still being built 
-----

Got back from Japan yesterday, had time to visit HKS again to discuss the airshifter and engine I have with the race/drag dept and now have answers to a few of my remaining questions about the box especially which I am now pleased I asked as it would have been really easy to break otherwise. I also got answers to the really trick 4 plate clutch used - we will also be utilising this.

The HKS R33 was being worked on whilst I was there, also present was the TRB02 Time Attack Evo and the D1 Altezza, both of which were in bits.

I was also at Do-Luck and had chance to see the special bodykit they have made for the car. Its the same looking as the one we sell just made a bit different and slightly lighter to save a tiny bit of weight, not much but it all helps. 

Another decision we have recently made is to test the car in a wind tunnel once its complete to see what changes we cant make to aid the cars performance. I would suspect at this time it will be just a case of seeing what the ground-effects are and hopefully have some pointers to make it better as we certainly dont have wind tunnel money to develop anything in there but it could be an interesting day out to see and learn something new.

Having got back Rob and Matt have been busy with our car whilst I have been away, the new brakes are all now installed, including the lines, the fire system is partially installed and in the main its resembling a car again. I will try to get some more pics up next week if I can although we have some server probs at the mo.

The only current inconvenience is that Advan no longer produce the RG 15'' wheels we used before and subsequently sold to Tim Webster and the git wont sell them back to me  however I found replacements in Japan after looking for something else and found wheels that are even lighter than the RG's and ones which do not require the added spacers we needed with the RG's, again saving some weight, just need to get them ordered up.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Sorry, thinking about it.... 1 X SteveN's body mass OR half of ZX Spectrums
> 
> lol.


You cheeky fecker... You wait till i see ya... I am gonna sit on you!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think everyone else should just give up lol


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Haribo said:


> i think everyone else should just give up lol


Well i dont  

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> The only current inconvenience is that Advan no longer produce the RG 15'' wheels we used before and subsequently sold to Tim Webster and the git wont sell them back to me  however I found replacements in Japan after looking for something else and found wheels that are even lighter than the RG's and ones which do not require the added spacers we needed with the RG's, again saving some weight, just need to get them ordered up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


See Andy, looks like I've done you a favour then.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Wheels*

Tim,

Yeah cheers


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

*lots off money being spent*

1 question andy
are you driving
if you are[good luck]
7 sec car[you will need god with you]
only in spirit[as he maybe heavy] 
have a nice night
bye now


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Single or Twin Turbo ???

I'm down in N.Z and the Sigle turbo's have been pulling the number lately
Reece McGregor @ 7.90 and Glen Suckling 8.08 both have said to have "plenty left in them" 

When will "Thor" debut  

Also is HKS bringing out there GTR again as everyone else is finally catching up.....


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

now we will have to call our drag project SUMO andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

Hi,



> lots off money being spent


Is there?



> are you driving


Yes 



> Single or Twin Turbo ???


Single T51 Kai to start with, then maybe twin 3540's or even a Single Y2K.



> When will "Thor" debut


We are hoping to start running in the summer time, ie June/July, its alot of work that we need to do and we only work on the car at the weekends and after work 



> Also is HKS bringing out there GTR again as everyone else is finally catching up.....


Not sure about that, sure people are running the numbers but HKS never ran tube chassis or methanol, however recent achievements by others are certainly extremely impressive!. I dont think they have to come out again until someone beats their time, no matter how close. However I dont know of any plans for them to run the car to improve on thier time from 5 years ago, its old hat to them I would have thought - even if someone does beat the time I am not sure they have any interest to campaign thier car again tbh.



> now we will have to call our drag project SUMO andy


Yes I am aware of that, our car started life before the name of your company though I think, or at least my knowledge of it, its been going on for 3 years now, the name may change in future. 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Why didnt you call it Yokozuna?



Or Messiah?



If you do change it to Yokozuna i want credit...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Yoko*

ZX,

Yeah it could be Yokozuna, not a bad idea although I am sure it will earn the Ichiban title this year and take over from the 34 

Andy


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Yokozuna = Grand Master Sumo... Or All Powerfull Sumo... i think... 

Just found out it means Grand Champion Sumo... Now you cant let that one go to waste


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Sumo*

Yeah I know! I am edumacated too you know 

ZX Spectrum, aka Yokozuna!


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Yeah Yeah Yeah...  Behave or i will don my big black nappy and... 

SLAP!!!!

SPLATTT!!!

Anyway... I suppose all of us cannot have devine intervention...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Update*

OK, so I lied, I will post more pix here instead of Sumo web as I am lazy! 

We are currently busy updating the Evo 8 for Time Attack so work has stopped on the GTR for a couple of weeks although these pictures show some of the developments over the past 3 weeks that we have been able to do that make a visual difference to the car.

Pix and info:-

Pic of the inside, taken about 3 weeks ago ( as all pix were ), it shows the custom pedal boxes, the extent of the cage work at the front, the hole for the airshift gearbox, the steering colomn and so on.










This picture shows the propshaft loop which we will run incase the prop breaks, also shown is a fuel pump and my mobile phone to demonstrate the size of the pump, its huge!










Rear picture of the car with some of the panels installed. As visible is the fuel tank and the rear window support etc. This picture shows that we have not tubbed the rear end at all and the original arches remain as do the fronts.










Here is a pic of the front brake assembly from Wilwood. This is custom made for the car and features 4 pot calipers. As we are using a parachute to reduce the speed, brake effectiveness is not so important so we can afford to go lighter, smaller and more trick on the brakes - which we have  Also pictured is the custom HKS suspension and the base of the modified front subframe assembly










As per the front, here are the rear brakes which are identical to the front in spec with different machining to fit the rear OEM hubs. Also seen in the picture is the modified rear subframe from JUN as well as a few more bits and bobs including one of the 3 fuel filters.










The brake lines are now installed and we are currently waiting on some more parts prior to the engine going back in and the fun of rewiring the car starts.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy, 

That look a real smart move reducing mass out of the breaks. 
They sure look alot lighter than a big old set of 32mm thick vented discs.
It looks like this is a complete re-engineering of the vehicle for one purpose. :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

I Saw this the other day when i came in to see Mark. (briefly saw you andy). Mark showed me around the car and i saw the engine. Even though i only saw a little of the finished product, i cant wait to see the end product. It is going to be AWSOME!!!
Good luck.


----------



## FnMTEAM (Mar 14, 2006)

Its coming on Andy ,tell the boys and your good lady i said hi ...


Eddie.
Speak to you soon


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the finish results, and more importantly the engine bay!!

off topic i know, but you dont have the centre console undamaged do you from your r34 pro gtr? if so pm me a price for it  as I scuffed mine removing the bloody headunit!! gtrrrrr!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*



763paf said:


> I Saw this the other day when i came in to see Mark. (briefly saw you andy). Mark showed me around the car and i saw the engine. Even though i only saw a little of the finished product, i cant wait to see the end product. It is going to be AWSOME!!!
> Good luck.


Sorry I didnt stop to chat, you car looks the business, nice to see a black one let alone as real black one  



> Its coming on Andy ,tell the boys and your good lady i said hi ...


Will do 



> off topic i know, but you dont have the centre console undamaged do you from your r34 pro gtr? if so pm me a price for it as I scuffed mine removing the bloody headunit!! gtrrrrr!


My R34 was never a Pro GTR, its a road car. The interior trim is and always has been installed so I dont have a spare, sorry. Good Luck finding one although you should be able to buy a new one from Nissan without too much trouble.


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

Been off list for ages and was hoping for an update on this great thread - any news??


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Looking nice Andy

Cant wait to see it going. If its anywhere as nice as the 34 your on to a winner!!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*News*

Hi,

The car has been at a standstill recently as we have been waiting for some vital parts before the engine and box go back in. We have also been busy with preparing our cars for the Time Attack and D1GB events which have kept us busy in recent weeks therefore not much has been a acheived on the car as a result considering we are a 2/3 man team building and maintaining the cars in our spare time.

Good news is that we are back on the car as of tomorrow though 

Hope to have some more pix and news over the next couple of weeks.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*More Updates*

Weve began working on the car again as we have some time before GT Battle Round 4 starts ( which means we are working on the drift cars ).

The engine has had various new parts installed including the surge tank, injectors, fuel rail, do-luck ignition, front diff and various other bits and bobs.

The engine has now been put in the car now that the custom engine mounts are made and some wiring has started.

Here is a pic of the engine in the car: 










I am expecting to have the gearbox all built up with the drag transfer case installed this week hopefully, I just need to make the transfer case mods as usual.

The HKS 6 speed H Pattern gearbox arrived a couple of weeks ago and will be installed prior to the airshift box as we need this one to tune the car with as well as providing a spare box at the track if anything goes wrong with the airshift box.

The front driveshafts ( by HKS  )and front suspension assy has all been bolted up too.

The intercooler has arrived along with some other bits and bobs which we need to progress any further and things are starting to come together now that parts can go back on the car.

The doors are now made and delivered thanks to Brett as well as all the exterior bodywork that has been made by Do-Luck Japan to aid our goal.

Still need to make the front and rear windows but thats no big deal.

I still have no definate time schedule for the car being finished although I think we should be ready to tune the car in 4 weeks or so at which point I can get HKS Japan over to map it as planned.

I'd like to see us running in some form at Japshow in October however any effort for that would not be to compete at that stage, maybe just use the time for some more test runs but it will be nice to finally see it roll out of the workshop after 3 years of dreaming about it.

Oh, and I've decided on the exterior colour, the car is off for paint tomorrow and back on Thursday 

Still have wiring to do which I am dreading and fabricate the front end -radiator and air system.

Andy


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

sweet engine bay...

(one day....my engine will look like that...)


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yea i agree with BVkj on that one. The engine looks crazy!:bowdown1: How much power is she pushing out?


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

should be quick and nice to see another quick car on the horizon. Hope it goes as well for you as your 34 did


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Another Update*

Well, a month after the last update and I am still saying it will be ready in 4 weeks! 

Lots more progress made since my last post although the car is looking similar there are loads of things now crossed off the job sheet.

The H Pattern HKS gearbox is now installed along with the HKS Clutch which will be used to start with (for the final engine tune as we cant use the airshift gearbox for that). The propshaft, prop loop and all the running gear is now fully assembled and in the car.

The front end has now been modified to suit the HKS intercooler system as well as the 'lights' which have now been made part of of the bumper although you would never know it to look at it, meaning we can remove the whole front end with 2 bolts.:clap: 

The fuel system is complete as are all the windows in the car save the front screen at the moment.

Here are some pictures of the car from 2 weeks ago, after its return from the paint shop, I couldnt load them any quicker as our server has been down.

As you can see, the car is a familiar colour 

The Pink paint, the new carbon doors and windows installed:










The Engine still needs lots of bits sorting out:










The Do-Luck Ignition System Visible in this shot:










Picture of the drivers side rear arch, showing the bits and bobs:










The Boot showing the fuel tank and battery including the remote start port:









Another Pic from the rear:









This picture showing just how lightweight the doors are thanks to Brett 










From the other side, with the door glass yet to be installed:










A pic of the top of the engine:









Few more quite hard jobs still to be completed but its coming together now, infact more is done than the pictures show as they are a couple of weeks old.

The only bummer this week was spending 2 hours making a rear window from lexan only to find the Tomei pre-formed one I have been keeping for 2.5 years waiting to install on the car. Doh! - Anyone want to buy a Tomei Lexan rear window? PM me!

This week : Crack on with the hard jobs: Water System, 4WD system, various minor fabrication on the front end

Next week : installation of the Motec ADSL and sensors. The HKS V Pro will control the engine and motec will log all the data to include:

Suspension Travel Sensors
Independant Wheel Speed Sensors
3D G Sensor
Steering Position Sensor
EGT's
AFR's
Various Pressure Sensors
Tyre Temp sensors
Clutch Speed Sensor

All of which I have no idea how to set up, luckily I have been driving an RX7 for someone who does know 

Considering no one has still reached the 8's as I thought they would have by now, we still have a strong possibility to be the first to run an 8 which would be nice - although our goal is much higher - the 4WD world record and less than 7.6 seconds - This project will not stop until we beat HKS - Although right now the goal is to finish the car so we can actually race it! 

If all goes to plan, you may see her for the first time at the Japshow at Santa Pod in October but that all depends on the time leading up to that.

Worth noting once more, if we do run at Japshow, it wont be in the Pro Shoot-Out competition as this car is not comparable to other street cars in the competition and is not road-legal, well, unless I go and get a Keith Cowie MOT.....

More to come....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looks good mate, do hope it runs at japshow and from what i know of you i can see it wont stop til records fall, would love to see this and keiths car going head to head, and not forgetting Tim's duke car!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Serious bit off work there Andy, hope to see you run it this year. Might even beat your old 1/4 mile time which would be cool.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Can't wait to see that in action...And you say you won't stop untill you beat the HKS R33?! :bowdown1:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

NIce Job Andy and team.
Cant wait to c it in action...

Maybe all Sumo's customers can be invited to the test days, as i am sure u wont just pitch up at japshow on first run 
Ill have to take a sicky if u do...

Once again, good luck
Pierre


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

cool.
Looking good Andy.
You must of been busy.
Were are you getting it mapped???


Mick


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Andy mate, keep up the good work! And good luck chasing that record, I really hope you make it! 

/Perra


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

It's really taking shape.... nice work :clap: 

Looking awesome, ...... even in Pink


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pink!!!!


still got your R33 GTR Cluster let over,you going to be using it?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks great & some really good detail around the build  
Turbo looks very familiar


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Much respect Andy, I dont know how you are still sane, it was over 2 & 1/2 years ago when you first showed me that engine sat in the crate at the back of you workshop (i would have gone totally mad by now if i`d had to wait all this time to see the car coming together).Your more patient than i will ever be.
Just one question, Is your racing suit going to be the same colour as the car:bowdown1:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice Andy! Pink is definetely you mate! 

I am looking forward to seeing that run, good luck beating that record sir!

Cheers, Ant.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

pink is becoming sumo's trademark!

Are you putting a do-luck kit on it as well?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Looking Good Man...:clap: 
Couple Questions Andy

Is your Engine a HKS Built one ? Or by you 
What Fuel are you running
Is Do-Luck making a one peice front end ?
Does HKS have any intetion of running there GTR again?????
What potential does the Duke Racing GTR really have against your GTR

As you probably know you will be also be chasing Reece McGregor , As he will debut his new engine ,Garrett turbo setup this coming season (October-March)in New Zealand and is will smash the HKS record quite easily apparently , wiil you continue to push past Reece or just go fro the HKS record...










Cheers and well done Andy I hope you have a good opening season with the GTR


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Gret build, great goal too. Want to see the end result bad! But serious question; Why pink? Don't say something like "why not pink?" or "takes a real man to drive a pink car" lol. Okamura-san of Yashio Factory said he choose pink for his Silvias cause every tuner had a colour; Endless - Blue, Top Fuel - White, etc. Pink stood out for him as alot of others were taken. What's yor reasoning?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

some good questions to be answered here!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Has to be said ... it looks awesome and hardcore.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> some good questions to be answered here!



Some very good questions, looking forward to hearing the answers


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> unless I go and get a Keith Cowie MOT.....



I thought Keith was a plumber


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Answers...*

Hi all,

Some replies below 



> Maybe all Sumo's customers can be invited to the test days, as i am sure u wont just pitch up at japshow on first run
> Ill have to take a sicky if u do...


Thats a nice idea, maybe in future we could do that but for the first couple of times it will be a closed shop affair as we will have alot of work to do in the first stages 



> You must of been busy.
> Were are you getting it mapped???


Yep, cracking along as and when we can, the engine was already run-in on the dyno in HKS Japan when it was built and they have the map for it already, only a couple of slight changes required for our fuel as it was mapped for HKS Drag Gas which we wont use. Its unlikely the car will see a RR dyno either as HKS are confident about thier settings.



> still got your R33 GTR Cluster let over,you going to be using it?


Whats that?




> Is your racing suit going to be the same colour as the car


Nah, just had one made and its red! 




> Are you putting a do-luck kit on it as well?


Yes, it has the full Do-Luck off the shelf kit installed, we will also take the car to MIRA to put it in the wind tunnel once complete to see how effective it all is. I will post up the results too when the time comes.




> Is your Engine a HKS Built one ? Or by you
> What Fuel are you running
> Is Do-Luck making a one peice front end ?
> Does HKS have any intetion of running there GTR again?????
> ...


Yes it was built by HKS Japan
AA RTE Fuel ( Petrol )
We have started to piece the front end together, eventually a mould will be taken of the full front end and a carbon skin produced as a one piece affair.
I have no idea if HKS will run again, a question for HKS to answer.
Duke GTR apparently runs low 8's although it is yet to do so over here and has less power than it did when it run 8's from what Tim said - it now has 3240's instead of 3540's. If Tim can get his head around it it obviously has the pedigree to run quick times.
Our goal is to beat HKS. The dream is simple, to equal and better the acheivement of HKS from 5 years ago and on the same terms : Using a full GTR shell, ie not tubbed, 4wd and on Petrol, not methanol. Its great what Reece is doing but running on Methanol is not quite the same, not that there is anything wrong with that but thats not what I want.



> Why pink?


Because it works well and is a nice bright colour




> I thought Keith was a plumber


I think he still is.

Andy


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Some very good questions, looking forward to hearing the answers



what was wrong with that


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nothing he was just agreeing with you mate.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Absolutely Awesome car m8 - thanks for posting updates 

Rog


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

One question for you Andy, how long are you keeping the T51R on the car as surely its way too small a turbo for what you are doing with the car?

Interesting to hear your putting it into the wind tunnel Andy, thats expensive even for a man of your means!

All the best, Ant.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

The T51 will be used until the car needs more power. I am expecting to use it until next year. There is alot of chassis work to be dialed in before we need more than the T51 can give.

With the T51, the weight we dont have and the serious setup, the car should see 8's with relative ease.

Once the car runs consistent to its quickest time and fastest terminal, we know we need more power, until then, the T51 is fine and wont stress the engine as much as over 1200bhp will later on. The T51 on this engine should prove easy for the engine to handle. When we need to take chances with power later on, we will.

The wind tunnel is not expensive for the information it will yield, its £500 an hour and I am not planning on developing anything in there, just get some information - hopefully it will take 15 minutes!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I like that attitude  





Andy Barnes said:


> When we need to take chances with power later on, we will.


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

what weight are you aiming for Andy?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

800 kilos?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> The T51 will be used until the car needs more power. I am expecting to use it until next year. There is alot of chassis work to be dialed in before we need more than the T51 can give.
> 
> With the T51, the weight we dont have and the serious setup, the car should see 8's with relative ease.
> 
> ...



Nice one Andy, wind tunnel isnt as expensive as I thought (although its not exactly cheap ) I was under the impression they were thousands of quid per hour.

Cheers, Ant.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Worth noting once more, if we do run at Japshow, it wont be in the Pro Shoot-Out competition as this car is not comparable to other street cars in the competition and is not road-legal Cheers
> 
> Andy


Andy

Tims Duke car is not that far from your spec and it can run in the Pro Shoot-Out competition without being road-legal,so what makes you think that your car should run on its own ?.

I thought that the Pro Shoot-Out class was for cars like yours.

ps Do you want a race as mine is no longer road-legal as i have cashed in the road tax 

Keith


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

keith said:


> as i have cashed in the road tax
> Keith


Are times that hard Keith? :chuckle:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pro*

Tim's car was allowed to run this year as there are no rules specifically for professional drags yet although there is for next year.

Tim entering the Pro Shoot Out in my opinion is wrong as is Keith entering, as is our new car and is Andy Forrest, Dee etc. ( Although at this time there is no competition so you can blame them for wanting to race somewhere )

The reason being that its unfair for the other competitors with real street cars to compete with race specials and if I were entering a street car I would be a bit narked at having to race against parachutes and cars as light as a *** packet.

It will be changed for next year however taking a trophy away from someone who deserves it more in-light of the competition and what its all about is wrong, I'd rather not have it.

Winning feels good when you know you are the best of the race and you deserve it, imagine running a DTM car in the local Toyo club challenge against Peugeot 205's, great, you won...but I bet it wouldnt feel the same as winning a DTM race with competition that is close.

If we run at Japshow it will be for the right reasons and wont be in the Pro Shoot-Out even though they would let us in this year. I would want people and ourselves to respect that win, just the same as us building a car to do it in the first place, not for stealing someone elses thunder for the sake of it, ikt would be much cheaper to go down the trophy shop and have one made rather than running the car 

Putting it into perspective, Tim's car and its runs so far - enough to look impressive against street cars but if it lined up against cars that run 8's all day ( which is what it is capable of ), where would it be? Somewhere around last.. ( making a point, no Diss Tim  )

In anycase, we are trying for a record time, not to win competitions, or competition is records.

Andy


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the cluster,as in the clocks (speedo gauge,rev meter/oil temp etc etc)


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

f**k JapFreak your skyline looks good... is it yours and got any bigger pictures....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nicely said Andy.



Andy Barnes said:


> Tim's car was allowed to run this year as there are no rules specifically for professional drags yet although there is for next year.
> 
> Tim entering the Pro Shoot Out in my opinion is wrong as is Keith entering, as is our new car and is Andy Forrest, Dee etc. ( Although at this time there is no competition so you can blame them for wanting to race somewhere )
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ah*



JapFreak786 said:


> the cluster,as in the clocks (speedo gauge,rev meter/oil temp etc etc)


No we are not using that stuff, we are using a Motec ADSL  The car also doesnt have a stock dash anymore.

Andy


----------



## ashills (Jul 31, 2003)

andy any idea what will be he cut off for street cars to race ones ie where will line be drawn


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> No we are not using that stuff, we are using a Motec ADSL  The car also doesnt have a stock dash anymore.
> 
> Andy


still got the clocks kept somewhere then?

GTRSTILL-thanks,it's my dad's


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Does anyone know what the regs for Japshow are going to be next year. Will they be copying some regs from the states?
Need to know before we make some changes. Roll cage specs etc?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> Tim's car was allowed to run this year as there are no rules specifically for professional drags yet although there is for next year.
> 
> Tim entering the Pro Shoot Out in my opinion is wrong as is Keith entering, as is our new car and is Andy Forrest, Dee etc. ( Although at this time there is no competition so you can blame them for wanting to race somewhere )
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more Andy.

I've been plugging away in my Nur for years, which, as everyone knows, is a full weight road car with A/C, TV, DVD,:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: .
It does a very good job for what it is but when I have to run in the same class as the afore mentioned it's never going to be competitive.
I could easily get the Duke car taxed and MOT'd. to compete as a road legal car but there's little point.

I'd be more than happy if they split the pro class again into real road cars and ones you wouldn't drive to the ring. Probably using A/C as the class decider  . 

Anyway, back on topic.
Your car's looking very good, a bit girlie but still very good.
Hopefully ready for Japshow?


Ross
I've seen a few draft regs. but not sure if anything has been decided yet.

Edited to add.
No offence taken about the Duke car. 
I couldn't really give it my full attention at TOTB but you'd have liked the 9.4 run looking from behind.
There was also another issue. Remind me to tell you about it next time I see you.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

What's the first event you're hoping to enter?


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you'll have some competition in the real road car class then Tim. I made 2 trips to the ring in my car last year 

Paul



Tim said:


> I couldn't agree more Andy.
> 
> I've been plugging away in my Nur for years, which, as everyone knows, is a full weight road car with A/C, TV, DVD,:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: .
> It does a very good job for what it is but when I have to run in the same class as the afore mentioned it's never going to be competitive.
> ...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Event*

Hi,

The car is still being put together at the moment but with good progress.

I would HOPE that we can test the car next month and if all seems OK I may run it at Japshow as I mentioned previously but thats if I can/should.

There is no mad rush to get it out and prove something, I am currently standing at the bottom of Mount Fuji trying to get a peek at the top where 7.6 is hiding.

The road is long therefore so will be our adventure to get to the top. 

Andy


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

*same old andy*

15 mins in a wind tunnel
you must have some experts with you:blahblah: 
mount fuji downhill yeah your motor could break the hks record 
andy you may be a nice guy
but keep your thread about your car[not slagging other people]
good luck with your car
it was hard keeping 9.6 straight[r34]
under 8 sec for you is going to take some doing
all the best
have a nice day
bye now


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The airshifters will help all that....

both hands on the wheel and possibly some dampers for the steering wheel... a la Superbike...

:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Flan*

15 minutes in a wind tunnel - as a point of interest to see whats what.

I dont believe for one moment that any amount of ' that might work ' before we go there will give us F1 aerodynamics as I have no idea of what we should do other than obvious things I have seen elsewhere - I dont mind admitting that at all but if something which is an obvious big problem presents itself, it gives us an idea of what to do to make it better.

Running 9.6 wasnt easy and before everyone witnessed it for themselves at the time no one would have believed we could have done it, especially as we know so little  - but we did. Just how hard it is is shown by the still-limited number of cars that have achieved to match and beat it in the last 2 years, none of which have even been R34's.

No-one said it was going to be easy and we are not expecting it to be.

Thanks for the luck,the more the merrier!

Andy


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

totally agree with andy, what his 34 did, a while back is still an excellent achievement and i love all the other "big boys" around like keiths car, tims nur and duke and the lemon but i think the next record breakers will be keith and/or andy


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ive seen Andys car in the flesh and in detail, and it really is the bollocks.
Not just flashy expensive everything, its very very well thought out, lots of little changes and adjustments that make all the difference, tho are rarely ever seen or understood.

It should put the wind up people regarding what terminal speed and power you need to get an 8sec run in a GTR too, as it should launch like an absolute beast.

Look forward to this car hitting the strip.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Good to see that you are looking at every avenue in terms of total perforamnce & not just bhp.
15 mins will not tell you much though  ideally you want at least 3 hours to change various set ups whilst you are there to see the benefits/disadvantages of any changes ie/ angle/height of rear spolier/front diffuser etc etc.

Be good to see it this year at some stage



Andy Barnes said:


> 15 minutes in a wind tunnel - as a point of interest to see whats what.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Reading in an old Turbochargers book, there was a section on Tractor pulling and Turbos... 

It stated that they could achieve far higher manifold pressures using multiple turbos that they could using singles....There was even an example of a staggered turbo type configuration, whereby one turbo was plummed into the other.... no idea if it ever worked or not.

I must admit I am new to your car, so have no idea if it was single or twin but would be interested to know what the big power cars run...

Going to read through this thread and have a look.


----------

